# Wago und KNX



## Sancho (26 Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor für mein neues EFH eine Wago einzusetzen. Dazu möchte ich auch einige KNX Taster mit Temperatursensor verbauen. Ich weiß vom Prinzip wie die ETS funktionier, hab auch die ETS4 Lite, und hab mir auch bei Youtube ein kleines Tutorial reingezogen https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAxZGM_AYSU und nachgebastelt.
Das Beispiel war mit einem Schaltaktor. Ich möchte einfach von den KNX den Tast als Eingang in der SPS haben und den Temperaturwert. Verwende ich dann da einfach zum Beispiel den FbBinaryInput_Switch_4 aus der Wago Library und die Taster werden mir einfach in die SPS durchgereicht (natürlich in der ETS dementsprechend konfiguriert)?
Und für die Temperatur evtl. den FbDPT_Value_Temp? 

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung? Ich habe leider noch nicht die Hardware um zu Testen und wollte mich vorher schon etwas schlau machen.

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## SPS-freak1 (26 Mai 2014)

Hey du, 

also habe das zwar noch nicht im Haus probiert aber an meinem Versuchs Aufbau hat das so funktioniert. Ist halt eine Lästige Arbeit, wenn du alle einzelnen Bits im Ets mit massig Gruppenadressen verbinden :-( 
Um sie in der Sps schneller erstellen zu können habe ich mir einen Taster FB mit den Tasten und entsprechende Lampen und solche Geschichten angelegt

Gruß Sps-Freak

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sancho (27 Mai 2014)

Hallo SPS-freak,

ich denke du gehst schon einen Schritt weiter. Du meinst wenn du mit einem Bit mehrere Sachen anstoßen willst, zum Beispiel Szenen, oder?
Ansonsten vertehe ich deinen letzten Satz nicht wirklich


----------



## Sancho (27 Juni 2014)

So, jetzt ist es so weit. Der Versuchsaufbau steht. Allerdings klemmts schon beim normalen Schaltaktor.

Ich habe einen KNX Taster, einen Schaltaktor, eine Gruppenadresse 0/0/1 Kanal A schalten und eine Gruppenadresse 0/0/2 Kanal A Status. Mit dem Taster Licht einschalten funktioniert.

Jetzt wollte ich parallel dazu die Wago hängen. Dazu habe ich aus der KNX Lib den FbSwitch_actuator_4 verwendet. Die Eingänge Pushbutton_On_0 bzw. Off_0 hab ich jeweils mit einem digitalen Eingang belegt. Den Ausgang xSwitch_0 auf einen Digitalen Ausgang gelegt.

In der ETS habe ich das Komunikationsobjekt der TP1 Klemme SwitchActuator.In_Switch[0] mit auf die Gruppenadresse 0/0/1 Kanal A schalten gelegt und SwitchActuator.Out_Feedback[0] auf 0/0/2 Kanal A Status.

Wenn ich jetzt per KNX Taster den Schaltaktor einschalte wird auch in der SPS der Digitalausgang durch die GA 0/0/2 gesetzt 
Wenn ich aber per SPS schalten will reagiert der Aktor nicht und nur der Status der GA 0/0/2 wird verändert 

Das ist doch eigentlich total unlogisch?? Weiß jemand woran das liegen kann?


----------



## Knaller (28 Juni 2014)

Moin

Bei KNX ist es so das der Aktor nur auf die erste Gruppen Adresse hört  also 0/0/1.  wenn du schalten willst must du deinen out auf 0/0/1 legen. Du schreibst ja mit der SPS aktiv  Du kannst den in auf 0/0/1 lassen um das schalten des KNX Tasters mit zubekommen.  Ich würde den Status des Aktors auf einen neuen in legen um den Zustand des Aktors in der SPS zuhaben



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sancho (29 Juni 2014)

Irgendwie hat wohl das Forum meinen letzten Beitrag geschluckt...

Hat funktioniert! Da hatte ich wohl einen Verständnisfehler drin  Aber warum sollte ein Aktor nur auf Gruppenadresse 0/0/1 hören? Hab es mit 0/0/3 probiert und da funktioniert es auch?


----------



## Knaller (29 Juni 2014)

Moin
Ein Aktor reagiert normal auf eine Adresse  und nicht auf mehrere


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GLT (29 Juni 2014)

Knaller schrieb:


> Moin
> Ein Aktor reagiert normal auf eine Adresse  und nicht auf mehrere


Hinsichtlich KNX ist das falsch - ein Sensor sendet NUR auf EINER, ein Aktor empfängt viele Gruppenadressen.


----------



## Knaller (29 Juni 2014)

Moin
UPS mal schnell nach gelesen.  GTL hat recht

Im KNX Forum unter Thema "Hörend" steht mehr geschrieben.   

@GLT = GLT Im KNX Forum ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IBFS (30 Juni 2014)

Knaller schrieb:


> Im KNX Forum unter Thema "Hörend" steht mehr geschrieben.



"Hörende GA" ist eines der beliebtesten (Verständnis-)Fehler in der KNX-Welt. 

Bei einem Aktor muss man sich die Verschaltung so vorstellen, als ob man über eine 
Leiste von Dioden am Aktor-Steuereingang mehrere Drähte an den Aktor anklemmt, 
ohne das sie in die jeweils anderen Drähte zurückwirken.

Bei einem Sensor ist immer nur der zuerst "angeklemmte" Draht (die GA) schreibend,
der Rest ist hörend. Daher gibt es ja auch Sensoren mit Ausgängen wie  5.1  / 5.2 usw.
Dort kann man dann unter Umständen die gleiche logische Funktion (Tastendruck) an
mehrere GAs senden.


----------



## GLT (1 Juli 2014)

@Knaller - sieht so aus 



IBFS schrieb:


> "Hörende GA" ist eines der beliebtesten (Verständnis-)Fehler in der KNX-Welt.


*ACK*
Es dürfte sogar DER Verständnisfehler sein.




IBFS schrieb:


> Bei einem Aktor muss man sich die Verschaltung so vorstellen, als ob man über eine
> Leiste von Dioden am Aktor-Steuereingang mehrere Drähte an den Aktor anklemmt,
> ohne das sie in die jeweils anderen Drähte zurückwirken.


Wobei das letzte Signal gewinnt u. den "Zustand" des *Kommunikationsobjektes* (NICHT des Aktors) festlegt, da die Signale nicht permanent anstehen.

(der wohl 2.beliebteste Verständnisfehler)


----------



## ghifunk (18 Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe auch mal ein Problem, an dem ich gerade arbeite:
Ich möchte einem KNX-Raumtemperaturregler die Solltemperatur aus der Wago übergeben. Dazu benutze ich einen
"FbDPT_Value_Temp"- Baustein. An "rValue_IN" liegt mein Temperatursollwert an, welcher in 0,5°-Schritten geändert werden kann.
Allerdings kommen im RTR nur 1°-Schritte an. Der RTR folgt nicht dem Eingang des Bausteins "FbDPT_Value_Temp".
Bei einem Impuls an "xUpdate_KNX" wird allerdings der aktuelle Wert zum RTR übernommen.
Sollte nicht auch bei einer Änderung am Eingang der neue Wert jeweils übertragen werden?

Gruß
Gerhard


----------



## ghifunk (18 Februar 2016)

Hallo,

Problem gerade gelöst! 
an rSendOnDelta 0.1 eingetragen und schon werden auch alle Zwischenwerte ab 0.1 übertragen!

Gruß
Gerhard


----------



## NetFritz (19 Februar 2016)

Hallo
An rSendOnDelta 0.1 eingetragen.
Das kannte ich noch garnicht.
Grfuß NetFritz


----------

